# Pre-Season Get-together III  ?



## Fur-minator (Nov 28, 2007)

Would there be any interest in a Third annual Pre-season get together in my fur shed? 

I'm looking at the 15th of September. I know it's not much advanced warning but I wasn't sure if I could get the time off work. Let me know if you think you might come. If I get some interest I will start cleaning up the shed.

Last year I offered up my shed (and some venison) to any trappers that wanted to get together for all things trapping. We talked about trap mods, trap prep, making waxed dirt, k9's and generally anything trapping. I had the grill going and some people brought passing dishes. I was hoping some of the newer trappers could get some one on one contact with some of the veterans.


----------



## coolhandluke (Oct 23, 2011)

that sounds like a lot of fun. I'd be interested in learning something another way than trial and error lol.


----------



## dwalker (Jan 1, 2011)

I will come down again if work allows. If I do will bring a buddy just to see the shed !


----------



## ibthetrout (Sep 24, 2003)

This is just what I need, but lately my luck has been really bad, and as my luck would have it I leave for business trip to Berlin, Germany that same day! :rant::rant::rant:

Where are you located?


----------



## Fur-minator (Nov 28, 2007)

Anyone like the 29th of September better?


----------



## Seaarkshooter (Nov 5, 2009)

Me and the mesus. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## dwalker (Jan 1, 2011)

Mark,I am just one person so do not change because of me, but later would be better if you are going to do it. I have the same meeting on the same date and I would not be able to get there until late just like last year (if at all). I was hoping to get there early to sample some of that speed beef that looked so good last year, dang it now i'm hungry, later.:lol:


----------



## ibthetrout (Sep 24, 2003)

I would really like to meet some of you guys. Depending on where it is and the time of day the 29th might work. That's my birthday so I'm not sure how the wife will respond to my wanting to hang out with a bunch of trappers and talk dead animals instead of a night out with her. :evil:

What I'd really like to see is your fur shed! That's my kind of "man cave'!


----------



## Lenawee River Raisin (Sep 2, 2012)

We probably haven't met, but Dale Hendershot directed me to this post. I'm new to trapping and I'd be interested in attending if I could get some more information, like the time of day, whether I would want to bring anything, etc. As far as I know, I have the 29th free.


----------



## Fur-minator (Nov 28, 2007)

Lenawee River Raisin said:


> We probably haven't met, but Dale Hendershot directed me to this post. I'm new to trapping and I'd be interested in attending if I could get some more information, like the time of day, whether I would want to bring anything, etc. As far as I know, I have the 29th free.


 I have normally started at 1:00 PM untill whenever. I am now planning on the 29th of September. I will have the grill going with hot dogs, burgers, venison... I will have water, soda and coffee to drink and will have some other snack foods like chips and dip. Anyone that comes can bring a snack or dish to pass but it isn't mandatory. the turn out hasn't usually been large but that doesn't matter. If one person or 20 show up we will eat good and do some trapping talk.

My goal is to get some people who haven't had much trapping experience together with others that have a lot to share. I have been trapping since about 1999 but have really increased my knowledge in the past 5 years due to help from others. I want to pass on what I have learned to any that want it.

Here are some of the things that I can show and talk about:

1. Traps of all sizes to look at and learn about. dog proofs, coils springs, long springs, stop loss, jump traps, body grips, round body grips, colony traps, and cage traps.

2. Trap preparation equipment. trap boiling/ dye set up, trap waxing set up.

3. Set making tools, baskets, disposable/chain stakes, lures.

4. Fur handling, new skinning rig, fleshing tools, stretchers.

5. Dispatching methods.

6. I can make land sets in the yard and on the edge of the field.

7. I can simulate a creek to show water sets for *****, mint, rats, beavers.

8. I have a coyote sized dog. We can make a mock set and watch how he works it.


Here is what others can bring:

1. Any favorite tools, traps, lures, stories.

2. Any trapping questions.


If anyone is interested I can send a PM with address/directions.




.


----------



## bratch (Sep 9, 2009)

I would very much like to attend this function. I am getting ready for trapping season by cleaning, adjusting, etc my traps. Always nice to learn from the veterans and of course the fellowship. 

Bratch


----------



## bratch (Sep 9, 2009)

Just a thought, if I may. I still have at least one **** and muskrat skinned in the freezer. I would be open to bringing them, and get some education on fleshing. My hides look like those hides I seen this past weekend at the Ohio convention, but mine feel greasy. Have a feeling I'm missing something. Plus never seen the fur fleshing and stretching process up close. Just a thought. Thanks.


----------



## Fur-minator (Nov 28, 2007)

bratch said:


> Just a thought, if I may. I still have at least one **** and muskrat skinned in the freezer. I would be open to bringing them, and get some education on fleshing. My hides look like those hides I seen this past weekend at the Ohio convention, but mine feel greasy. Have a feeling I'm missing something. Plus never seen the fur fleshing and stretching process up close. Just a thought. Thanks.


 
Sounds good to me. Bring them with you so we can flesh them and put them on boards.


----------



## bucknduck (Nov 7, 2003)

Sounds like a great opportunity for someone like me to gain some knowledge on trapping and meet some of the experts! Just pulled the trigger on the NAFA Fur Handling DVD, so I'm trying to make strides towards becoming a more knowledgeable trapper.

My better half and I will plan on attending! A quick duck hunt watching my fiance shoot her first duck(s) in the morning then an afternoon filled with trapping talk sounds like a perfect way to spend a Saturday. 

We will plan on bringing a dish to pass.


----------



## grizzlyk (Oct 26, 2006)

My son and i would love to come to meet every one as long as it is going to be the 29th this week end going up north to set the blind up for the youth deer hunt. we have been getting the traps ready for two weeks now. PM. us your address and we will be there, I will bring a dish also.


----------



## Fur-minator (Nov 28, 2007)

Things are looking good. I finished some of the upgrades to the fur shed and filled the propane tank for the grill this weekend. Less than 2 weeks left. My Daughter is getting excited that there are some other trapping kids her age coming.

Anyone that is interested and should let me know via MP so I can get my address to you.


----------



## hunt448 (Jan 26, 2012)

My son and I would like to come,although its a bit of a drive. That is if I can get any kind of answer other than "maybe" out of my wife. Or does that really mean no? Lol!!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Fur-minator (Nov 28, 2007)

"Fishnmachine" I sent you a PM but your message box is full. Clear a couple out and I'll re-send the message.


hunt448, I give up trying to de-code wqife's responses long ago.:lol:


----------



## 2 Kids And I Trap (Jan 5, 2010)

hunt448 said:


> My son and I would like to come,although its a bit of a drive. That is if I can get any kind of answer other than "maybe" out of my wife. Or does that really mean no? Lol!!
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


 
Depends on the expression on her face when she says no. 

"No" Crinkled up nose, at least she is not coming. 
No" With a walking away fast, Your crazy for even asking. 
"No!" Your not and she's not.
"Maybe" Get her some flowers, and then she might think about it. IF there is nothing better to do. Like paint her finger nails, or go to her mothers, or clean the lint out of the dryer. Unless you get her some flowers, or that thing she has been wanting that you said no about. 

Good luck hope to see you there! 


PS Dont forget to BEG!!!!!!
Jon


----------



## Seaarkshooter (Nov 5, 2009)

hunt448 said:


> My son and I would like to come,although its a bit of a drive. That is if I can get any kind of answer other than "maybe" out of my wife. Or does that really mean no? Lol!!
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


 It is easier to ask for forgiveness than beg for permission. Believe it or not, that still holds true for wife number three. 



Oh, and if you get flowers, beware! Unless she is used to getting them, there's going to be indepth suspicion that there's something going on other then you going away for a day when you weren't supposed to. That type of bad attention could ruin a good trapping season.  :lol: 

However, the gloating that goes on with being caught doing something you're supposed to will keep you warm on those cold days. Lol





Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## hunt448 (Jan 26, 2012)

You guys are too funny... I'm sure I can talk her into it. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Lenawee River Raisin (Sep 2, 2012)

Would you send me the address? I should be able to make it, I just need to work out a few minor details. The long trip will probably make it hard for me to bring a dish, but I can at least bring my willingness to learn. Also, when you say "until whenever," what general time frame is that?


----------



## Fur-minator (Nov 28, 2007)

Lenawee River Raisin said:


> Would you send me the address? I should be able to make it, I just need to work out a few minor details. The long trip will probably make it hard for me to bring a dish, but I can at least bring my willingness to learn. Also, when you say "until whenever," what general time frame is that?


I sent you a PM with the address ans a contact number.

I didn't really put a time limit on the event because I didn't want anyone to feel like they had to leave and some may be coming a little late. The get-together's in the past usually lasted a few hours. I live here so I will be here as long as someone wants to talk trapping, learn what I have to teach or teach me something.

Don't worry about the dish. 

How many traps are you trying to dye? If you have a way to haul them we can dye them in my pot or even wax them.


----------



## Lenawee River Raisin (Sep 2, 2012)

I'm just starting in trapping, so my collection is pretty small. It includes 6 dog-proofs, 4 #1 1/2 coilspings, 4 #1 longsprings, and a #110 body-grip (which came free when I took Trapper Education; I wasn't planning on using body-grippers or doing water trapping, but I'm wondering now if I should order some more). The dog-proofs aren't a problem because I spray painted them.


----------



## Fur-minator (Nov 28, 2007)

Lenawee River Raisin said:


> I'm just starting in trapping, so my collection is pretty small. It includes 6 dog-proofs, 4 #1 1/2 coilspings, 4 #1 longsprings, and a #110 body-grip (which came free when I took Trapper Education; I wasn't planning on using body-grippers or doing water trapping, but I'm wondering now if I should order some more). The dog-proofs aren't a problem because I spray painted them.


I can have my dye pot boiling when you get here if you want to bring the ones that need it.


----------



## Lenawee River Raisin (Sep 2, 2012)

I'd appreciate that very much. I think I'll do that. Thanks.


----------



## seaarkshooterwife (Nov 12, 2009)

Seaarkshooter said:


> It is easier to ask for forgiveness than beg for permission. Believe it or not, that still holds true for wife number three.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol...sweetheart, you are such a smart man. Flowers , randomly given, is the worst idea. And for some women, it would just piss us off. ( like me). Just come out and tell me what your plans are...and if your telling me with a sweet tea in your hand, and including me in your plans, its a go babe! You just got lucky! * wink wink*....couples who play together, stay together.... lol...

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Seaarkshooter (Nov 5, 2009)

What the saying then for couples whom compete together?

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Fur-minator (Nov 28, 2007)

I'll have to admit... I don't think there is anything pink in the fur shed unless you want to count my daughter's bike.

So... if you want to see a pink trap you will have to bring one.:lol:


----------



## hunt448 (Jan 26, 2012)

Finally got the ok from the wife. Didn't take to much begging.Lol.. can ya shoot me a PM with your info and if there is anything you'd like me to bring Thanks. Jason
Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Fur-minator (Nov 28, 2007)

I am still liking the forcast as it should be a fair weather day. I did forget to mention in the PM's that a few camp chairs may be helpfull. Might have enough but I would hate to have somebody without a place to sit if needed.

looking forward to meet with you all on Saturday.

Mark


----------



## Seaarkshooter (Nov 5, 2009)

Melinda and I will bring a half dozen extra or more.  The brady bunch here shops at Costco in bulk.


----------



## dwalker (Jan 1, 2011)

There are some days that I do not enjoy working in agriculture! With bean harvest and wheat planting in full swing, I get to go to work today. Oh well, an early harvest will mean plenty of free time later in the year! You guy's enjoy your day!


----------



## Fur-minator (Nov 28, 2007)

I hope you are able to get plenty of trapping time in. 

I do have a leaf spring now for a gambrel but I just haven't figured out how I am going to bend it.:lol:


----------



## DCON (Sep 20, 2009)

I would like to thank the fur-minator for showing us some of his trapping techniques today, i learned a lot. My son and i have trapped a few animals now i feel confident we can catch many more after what we learned today! Thanks again for the food and info today it was so nice for someone to open up his fur shed and share whatever we wanted to know.


----------



## bucknduck (Nov 7, 2003)

A huge thank you from the BucknDuck family. I literally had to be draged away by the ear from the shed today. This event is by far one of my all time favorite ms m&g events attended. Mark was not only generous enough to open his shed to a bunch of us trappers, but him and others were very knowledgable and extremely patient in demonstrating trapping techniques and answering questions and giving great advice. Once again THANK YOU Mark and everyone else for making this an extremely memorable event for the entire family. And the food was delicious!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Beaverhunter2 (Jan 22, 2005)

Missed it again! 

On the plus side- Emily set a personal record at ther cross-country meet today! 

Season's coming quick! One month from Monday!

John


----------



## bratch (Sep 9, 2009)

Not to sound like a broken record, but I too had a great time this afternoon in Marks fur shed. I learned a great deal, and the ONLY reason I left was my daughter had her homecoming dance. If jot for the dance, I'd still be sitting listening and learning. Marks hospitality was superb. He didn't know me, and welcomed me like an old friend.

My favorite part was watching his dog work the three sets. Many things clicked in my head when it comes to setting traps. I seen the benefit of drop down/trench set. His dog wanted to work it from the down wind side, but couldn't avoid going into the trench. The castor set was amazing. Wish I had taped it. 

Found myself looking for a concrete mixer when I returned home and will be rearranging my garage tomorrow to make a mini fur shed. 

Also really appreciated couple of the guys looking at my furs from last year and giving my pointers on fleshing a muskrat I brought frm last year. Evn surprised to learn my fleshed **** from last year was if anything a bit too much fleshed. 

Hoping he has another get together again next weekend. 

Thanks again, and Mark is a superb host. 

Bratch


----------



## Lenawee River Raisin (Sep 2, 2012)

I had a wonderful time today. I met some great people and learned new things. Overall, a great day.


----------



## Fur-minator (Nov 28, 2007)

First of all I want to thank my wonderful Wife for putting up with the preparation over the past weeks and the commotion in the yard today. I can now spend the next week putting everything away so I can start gearing up for the trap line. 
Thanks to all of you who made today possible. I know that everyone has other things they could be doing on a Saturday afternoon. There is no way I could have done it all without help. I figured that helping just one person would make it worthwhile. My best count put the number of people at 23. 
Please post pictures and stories of your successes during the season so we can all share them with you. Make sure you post the questions that come to you as you progress as well. 
I didnt get any pictures of the event even though I had the camera in my pocket most of the day. If any of you took pictures please post them.
Thanks again,
Mark


----------



## 2 Kids And I Trap (Jan 5, 2010)

What a great mini-convention! Had a great time. Both my girls slept all the way home. Cant wait till next year.

Know it is time to prep for season. 


Jon


----------



## Black Powder Trapper (Feb 15, 2008)

Mark just want you to know that the event was great thank you for your time and hospitality to promote trapping. I was especially impressed with the number of new or beginning trappers that showed up they gleaned a lot of knowledge ideas. Jon is right we had a mini-convention great to see some of the regulars and meet some new people.


----------



## hunt448 (Jan 26, 2012)

Mark I want to thank you agin for everything. Great food and good times. I learned so much yesterday from everyone. This next month is going to be the longest ever. Can't wait to get out there and set some traps. I can't thank you enough. Jason.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## motorcop1 (Nov 4, 2006)

Is Wiggler still having the West side one?


----------

